# Me Brudder got his CCP



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

We'un's call it a concealed carry permit.
My brother's wife had for years been afraid of guns - so - no guns for him.

Now - I guess after so much press about what could and has happened to others - she's changed her mind and given him the go-ahead on a gun.

I'm early 50's and he's early 60's. He's in great shape, very active, jogging, tennis, golf etc...

He just emailed me about how he just went to the Sheriff's Dept - Filled out the form - waited about 20 min's - paid $20 bucks - stood in front of the camera - walked out with his permit.

NOW he's gonna take me with him to look at guns.

With all I've been going on about the new M&P - that's what he's thinking about getting right now. The 40c seems to be what he's interested in.

Dunno if that's the best for him or not. We'll go soon and look at the M&P and others and I'll let you know what he ends up with in another post after the purchase...


----------

